# Poll: Favorite of the 15, 2 Part Bach Inventions, try to pick one



## clavichorder

Pretty self explanatory.

My favorite, I've decided, is no. 12, in A major. Its not the most commonly thought of one, but its probably the sunniest of them all.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

D minor one for me.


----------



## Klavierspieler

C-minor here.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

D minor's better.


----------



## Klavierspieler

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> D minor's better.


No, no, my friend: c-minor is the greatest of all two-part inventions.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Klavierspieler said:


> No, no, my friend: c-minor is the greatest of all two-part inventions.


I like the d minor more


----------



## clavichorder

G minor is my second favorite. It is the most chromatic of the minor key inventions!


----------



## Klavierspieler

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I like the d minor more


Fine.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Klavierspieler said:


> Fine.


ut:ut:ut:


----------



## TrazomGangflow

Number 8, F Major is the way to go.


----------



## Klavierspieler

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> ut:ut:ut:


ut::tiphat:


----------



## Philip

13


----------



## Arsakes

I still don't know what they're.

Can someone help me with a brief explanation?


----------



## clavichorder

Interesting how we all have our own favorites! This is proving to be an interesting poll indeed.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Arsakes said:


> I still don't know what they're.
> 
> Can someone help me with a brief explanation?


Fifteen short pieces for keyboard instrument of two voice counterpoint in various keys.


----------



## Webernite

C major. But the three-part inventions are better.


----------



## Arsakes

Chosen D minor after some research.

D major and E minor are also good.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

F major is my second favourite


----------



## clavichorder

Webernite said:


> C major. But the three-part inventions are better.


They are deeper, but the 2 part inventions are still serious business! Don't discredit them by any means...


----------



## Olias

F Major is lots of fun.


----------



## chipia

The inventions & sinfonias are such a lovely underrated collection of pieces! For some reason I often prefer them to the Well Tempered Clavier.

It's hard to choose a favorite because I like them all but I will go with A major, it sounds really warm to me.


----------



## Bruckner Anton

the magical #13


----------



## Varick

Very tough call. Had to go with the D minor, although there are so many I love. Next month, my preference could easily change.

V


----------

